# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  Huawei module|Automatic connect without ADB/HDB,Convert Silngle to DualSIM,New Models

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users, *  *  
ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update: v13.59.1504 21/Apr/2017*   *New functions :*  Single SIM phones convert to Dual SIM (P10 / P10 Plus / Honor V9 & 8 Pro)Automatic connect to phones, NO NEED ENABLE ADB or HDB    *New models added :*  *Honor 4X  (Che2-TL00M)*: Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6 Plus (PE-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6 Plus (PE-CL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6 Plus (PE-TL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6 Plus (PE-TL20):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6 Plus (PE-UL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor  6X (BLN-AL20):*    Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock  / Repair  MAC  /  Repair MEID / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove  Huawei-ID  Lock*Honor 8 (FRD-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader /  Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove /  Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor 8 (FRD-C900):* Unlock / Relock  Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset /  FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor V8 (KNT-C00):* Unlock /  Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory  reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Ascend G6 (G6-U25):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Development Support*Ascend G7 (G7-TL00):* FRP Remove*Ascend G7 (G7-UL20):* FRP Remove*Ascend  Mate 7 (MT7-J1):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Ascend  Mate 7 (MT7-TL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Ascend  Mate 7 (MT7-UL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Ascend  P6 (P6-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Ascend Y336 (Y336-U02):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Development Support*G9 Plus / Maimang 5 (MLA-AL10):* Repair IMEI / Repair MAC / Repair MEID / FRP Remove*GR3 (TAG-L01):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*GR3 (TAG-L03):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*GR3 (TAG-L13):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*GR3 (TAG-L23):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*GR3 (TAG-L32):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*Mate  8 (NXT-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate  8 (NXT-TL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*MediaPad  M2 (M2-803L):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro 4g (FDR-A01w):* FRP Remove*MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro 4g (FDR-A05L):* FRP Remove*Nova (CAZ-AL10):* Repair IMEI / Repair MAC / Repair MEID / FRP Remove*Nova (CAZ-TL10):* Repair IMEI / Repair MAC / Repair MEID / FRP Remove*P10  Lite (WAS-AL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Lite (WAS-L03T):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Lite (WAS-LX1A):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Lite (WAS-LX2):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Lite (WAS-LX2J):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Lite (WAS-LX3):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10  Plus (VKY-TL00):*    Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Repair MAC /  Factory  reset  /  FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock / Direct Unlock /  Convert  to  Dual  Sim*P9 (EVA-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P9  Plus (VIE-C00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P9  lite (VNS-AL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P9  lite (VNS-L52):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P9  lite (VNS-L62):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct  Unlock / Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Shot X (ATH-L01):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Repair MAC / FRP Remove*Y360 (Y360-U82):* Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock / Development Support*Y6II  (CAM-AL00):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Y6II  (CAM-L32):* Unlock / Relock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / Direct Unlock /  Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock    *Each process warranty safe.* __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

